# End of the year



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Already posted in another thread but pretty well wrapped up my coyote season yesterday, caught #100 since Dec 1 and now will pull snares this upcoming week and get busy with calving ..thx to all my frienda at here PT for following along and giving words of encouragement along the way ...here's a couple pics of my take ,no mass barn pic this year, I sold some along the way .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome Cam, Congrats.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice congrats on a great season


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

awesome! u d man!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure enjoyed the show, Cam!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’m with these guys. Your ability to catch them and alter your sets as needed is simply amazing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful fur!!!! A great job!!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx guys, -34°C here this morning. I am checking the hiline snares today and will try and pull a few of the far ones ..have to be careful as any mistakes can be costly this cold .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brrrrr.

Be careful my friend.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man that’s cold do me a favor and keep that cold air out there


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

to cold for me!!!!!!!!!!!

no wonder you kill so many yotes ... they're committing suicide by trapper just to get out of the cold!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wore shorts and a tee shirt yesterday....


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

now thars an imagine I don't want in mu brain!!!!!!!!!!! hee hee


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I start with those 2 items.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> now thars an imagine I don't want in mu brain!!!!!!!!!!! hee hee


But it's there, burned into your gray matter.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just like when the judge tells the jury not to pay attention to some inappropriate comment by a lawyer or witness. Or, when your golfing "pal" tells you not to hit it in the water.


----------

